# Delaware fish kill!



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

HUGE crappie fishkill at Delaware Lake today! No crappie expected to return 
until June of 2006. All other species including piranha and 10 ft alligator gars have survived.   Raider


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oops sorry was checkin hot spots for tourney had just a wee bit to much bait in each load i mean well you know what i mean!! LoL Stunted Crappies should come back around about May 7th sorry


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

That's ok- I am camped out in a spot so no one can crowd me...
MAN IT'S COLD OUT HERE!!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

what? was there a fish kill or not. no jokes. I have read that crappie have a high winter mortality if the water is colder than 39 for a week ( read this in in-fisherman on ohio crappie-older issue)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> what? was there a fish kill or not. no jokes. I have read that crappie have a high winter mortality if the water is colder than 39 for a week ( read this in in-fisherman on ohio crappie-older issue)


there getting nervouse bb...they heard WE were in the tourny!!! :G :G


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's what happened to those Delaware Crappie. 









Gstrick and TheKing got' em all !


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

i can tell you this, them aint delaware crappies. them there crappies are way too small..

Sowbelly


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

The ones on the right look nice. The ones on the left look like 7 inchers. Save some for my BCC tournament in June.


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

What size crappies do most of you keep? I usually only keep them if they are 10' or better.

Mostly cause I hate cleaning em if they are small and you gotta clean more to make as much if they are smaller.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i'll keep some a little smaller than 10inches as long as they r thick. i don't like to clean them much smaller than that cause they r hard to hold onto. by the way King those look exactly like they came from Delaware Lake the last time we went up there we probably caught 50 fish each and only one was over 9inches. i am gonna try it one more time this year all those 8.75ers we caught last year should be good sized this year or does everyone else have this problem at Delaware?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Those are some small crappie your keeping


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

When's the fish fry? Looks like my AEP bluegill,crappie,bass fillets  
Nice catch!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks good, eh?  
Sowbelly - in the spirit of the thread - many lies on this catch, obvious to all I thought... I just wanted to show an example of what you brought to the scales last year.  

The topic is smack and psych on that awesome OGF Crappie tourney.....now just days away. Can you feel the bite? Can you feel the warmth of the sun in the first week of May on Ohio's best Crappie fishery?? 

Put your best 10 on the scales and show *Team Meathunter * what you got at the end of the day !!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

king,now these is more like CRAPPIES   
and they didn't come from delaware either


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

@ Sir misfit
Those sir, are the ones that look very much like our catch from last year's tourney...with the exception of those anemic babies. And the big fish in that sink of shame just can't compare to *TeamMeathunter*. But I gotta admit that we did have to weigh in one of those numerous 9 inchers you had.  
Thank you for showing a picture of what a real OGF Delaware tourney catch looks like ! 
See you on the water without the winter gear !!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those are on the small side of what i normally keep.don't catch many smaller  
i hate to admit it,but i got one of these at the tourney :S  
but i will not do an encore this year.nothing but :B this time around  



> See you on the water without the winter gear !!


 LOL.i sure hope so.see you next month.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

this is more like it buddy.  










sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that's what i'm talkin' about
but i'm guesing your little buddy there caught that one


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately I had to catch that one, he isnt quite big enough yet but at 14 months he can call out a fishing show better then a Baby Einstein video. He has observed me enough times on the throne paging through fishing magazines and catalog that he is now bringing them to me and saying "feesh" . The other day momma put 5 different books infront of him and said where is the fish, he picked them all up paged through them and when he found the one with the fish in it he held it over his head and said "feesh". 

I think he is going to be a Natural.

Sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're raisin' him up just fine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Sow nice Keeper and the fish to!!!!!! Hey you doing tourney? Since my wife has me on lock down that weekend in north carolina my money is on your team to show everyone that the crappie in picture is one of the smaller ones you will bring to scale. That probably came from the one of many secret holes you have waiting to to bring in the 10 pound plus catch!! LoL! How you been? got boat ready? It is coming soon the slabbage is waiting. Hey Misfit don't be sneaking any of those long skinny Hoovers with you on tourney day!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hey Misfit don't be sneaking any of those long skinny Hoovers with you on tourney day!!!


 damn!!!!!busted again


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Im pretty sure Ill be in it again this year, not sure tho. I might just drive around and harrass people..hehe. as for the boat well just say its getting retrofitted with new electronics. If i can ever get my butt up im supposed to have it ready to roll by the end of the day. 

check you pm's
sowbelly


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

My grandson calls them "bishys". He can identify most all the bass family, rainbow & brown trout, crappies and bluegills. He just turned two so I figure by the time he is 5 he will be able to identify what he catches. 
Last summer I was "catfishing" with an old fly rod. I tie a piece of red yarn to the line, cast it in the yard, and the cat takes off after it. I put the rod down and he picked it up and started roll casting it into his pool. Yes, I am getting very excited about it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Not bad crappie freak. C'mon up to Delaware and try that on an open state lake !   

Sowbelly -
That looks like your are soon to endoctrinate another quality Ohio fisherman!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I have only fished Delaware three times but it has some hogs in it. The one day I fished it last fall with my brother we had 15 that went 12 inches. I learned from the Kings of Delware Lake. Solomon & Walters.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We had one Fish Ohio and 3 fish over 11 inches last year. And that was on the nastiest winter weather front you can imagine. They are in there, to be sure.
I have fished Delaware just that one time. And we were lucky enough to find them on the first spot we tried.
Good luck this year !

Who are Solomon and Walters?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Solomon & Walters are semi-pro's on the Crappie USA circuit. They fish Delaware a lot. They have a thing on Russ Bailey's Midwest Crappie dvd's about Delaware Lake. I wish the lake was closer for me to fish. Good Luck in the OGF tournament. I have a little one due the end of April so probably won't be fishing it this year.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Need some info guys. Is Delaware a good place to head this time of year some people told me the let the water level down and it can be a little low right now. Are the floatin docs in at the state park ramps? Lookin to take out my new 16' Lund this weekend on sat since it will be soo nice lookin for some advice as to where to hit these nice crappie. 

Thanks


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake is down about 6' right now. I would imagine the crappies can be caught but with it being so low right now you would have to find them on the main lake, all of the shoreline cover is laying on the bank. The docks are in the water but are not usable right now, they have them disconnected from the sea wall and are cabled to the steel pillars so they dont float away. I would imagine with the forecasted rain that it will bring up the level of the lake but it depends on how much it rains. They say the ramps are still usable but I have never launched when its been that low so I cant honestly say whether or not there usable. If your itchin to fish I would recommend Indian, it will probally be the first one to turn since it is a shallower body of water and will warm faster. 

Sowbelly


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I was on Delaware on New Year's day. Had to get my feet wet to get in the boat when launching-no docks-but I'm used to it in early spring as I usually fish by myself anyway. Cold though--couldn't wait to get my socks back on! Launched from the State Park office ramp. There are a few shallow points you've got to watch out for. Lake was down about 5' then. Upper portion too shallow, never went much further north than the split. Just go slow.

fished-out


----------

